# We now don't know what Uber is charging !



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Another great feature from our partners VAT/GST update !

From your partner dashboard check out your downloadable CSV files and Pay Statement for the last 2 pay periods (w/e 19th june and w/e 12th June)

UBER has eliminated:

What UBER charged for the total fare
How much of the total fare was surge
And also UBER will be supposedly distributing GST invoices in our name without the total fare ! (see https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-rider-gst-invoices.174945/page-2#post-2610307)

As there is now no summary easily available with a breakdown of the "TOTAL FARE", how can we check out that these new GST Invoices will be accurate ?


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> And also UBER will be supposedly distributing GST invoices in our name without the total fare ! (see


Fark that.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

I can see the total fare in the CVS file, but it does not include the new Booking fee.
The 'Weekly Earnings' has all the details we need for a BAS.










The CVS files do not appear to have changed for me?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

My sample CSV file:

The fare and Total payment are the same !










The Pay Statements for the last 2 periods also do not show Full Fare:


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep, a problem that seems unique to you perhaps?
Have you given uber your abn?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Yep, a problem that seems unique to you perhaps?
> Have you given uber your abn?


My BAS and tax all paid and up to date.

I am holding off giving ABN etc until I see a real live invoice produced by UBER.

I want my UBER produced invoice to :

have my business name (not my personal name)
show the uber full fare


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> I want my UBER produced invoice to :
> 
> have my business name (not my personal name)


As a contractor, you are trading under Uber's brand. They probably won't allow a trading name since nobody would see it until they get the receipt. Imagine if an AusPost delivery driver contractor traded under a different name.


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

Surge Donut said:


> As a contractor, you are trading under Uber's brand. They probably won't allow a trading name since nobody would see it until they get the receipt. Imagine if an AusPost delivery driver contractor traded under a different name.


i don't see any issue as they allowing they company names


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

mmjljhlkjhlk said:


> i don't see any issue as they allowing they company names


They have indicated that they are going to use the legal entity name. That is part of the settings data.


----------

